# Korean Kebabs



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

4 Tablespoons Oil

4 Tablespoons Soya Sauce

1 Clove Crushed Garlic

2 Tablespoons Spring Onions

1 Tablespoon Peanut Butter

1 Tablespoon Sesame Seeds

Pinch of Chilli

Salt and Pepper

1lb Pork/Steak or Chicken

Tastes great!


----------



## Allen (Jan 12, 2012)

My wife tried it when I asked for it. But the taste was not as like Asian and

particularly Indian Kababs. Clarkston Fitness Club

They are superb. Have anyone tried it?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Will definitely be trying it out, bet they are great on the barbecue


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

I will try this one, i really miss kebabs


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Don't see what ingredients would make them spicy unless you put too much chilli in perhaps leave the chillis


----------



## Davehouse (May 9, 2012)

Damn.. why did I have to read this at work! That looks pretty tasty, might have to pull out the bbq on the weekend


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes great on the BBQ, reminds me haven't had them in a while!


----------

